# Soundtraxx Tsunami with Airwire vs. Sierra or P8?



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

I am looking at the various sound systems available and looking at my options.
I run battery power @ 14.4v (can be reduced to 12v if needed) with Airwire, so high voltage should not be a problem 
I was looking at trying to find an old Sierra, but these new Tsunamis look like these should be better and a good price, I feel the P8 might cost too much.
How well would the Tsunami handle a larger speaker, not for the volume, just a better sound?
Because the Airwire is DCC based, then is should work well with the Tsunami?
What have you done and what would you choose?
I am looking at sound for a C-19 steam locomotive

Thanks,
Alec


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've contemplated that combination as well. I know it's been done successfully. Use the Airwire for motor control, and the Tsunami solely for the sound. I've seen video posted online somewhere of a B'mann 4-4-0 that had that combination. It reportedly doesn't get as loud as the other systems can get, but unless you're trying to drown out the Harley Davidson next door, that shouldn't be much of an issue. The one thing I'm not sure about is programming the Tsunami via the Airwire. I'd think there'd be no issues, but I've never tried to program the sound system via Airwire. I've only used Phoenix with Airwire (so far as DCC boards go), and I program that via Phoenix's computer interface. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Phoenix is hard to beat. The P8 board is the one you need with Airwire. They have a good choice of sound files. The board can be loaded with any of them and changed at a later date if desired.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 29 Dec 2011 07:15 PM 
Phoenix is hard to beat. The P8 board is the one you need with Airwire. They have a good choice of sound files. The board can be loaded with any of them and changed at a later date if desired. Agreed. Phoenix is hard to beat. It is very Airwire compatible.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This can be done.

I assume you are talking the HO version of the Tsunami, and not the smaller one?

Tsunami's are very sensitive to input voltage, so you will have to play a bit since you won't run your loco on 12 volts... but a simple voltage dropper with a number of diodes will do it. I have the info for that on my site.

As Kevin brought up, you might have some difficulty programming the Tsunami through the Airwire system, but really, very little programming should be needed.

One thing that should be researched, is that I believe the tsunami gets upset if it is not connected to a motor. I believe you can connect a resistor in it's place.

So, with those conditions and caveats, you will save a fair amount of bucks if you use the tsunami over the phoenix, and you save room. The Phoenix has a number of other features, like trigger inputs that you don't need when you have a DCC-similar system like the AirWire.

Do realize that the sound power output is not as great on a Tsunami, so be sure to get a good, high efficiency speaker.

Regards, Greg


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I was looking at the TSU-1000, which I am guessing it is for HO.

Kevin, I believe this is the video you are referring to?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNcKhSOM_BI
Sounds pretty good to me, I don't want it too loud, I just want it to sound good!

Yep, the programming sounds like it may be an issue, but I don't anticipate doing that much programming.

The main thing that bothers me with this setup is how I can do a mechanical chuff, usually I would use magnets and a reed switch- I see exhaust cam mentioned in the instructions? 

Greg, I saw what you mentioned about putting a resistor in on the instructions, it looks like I would have to change the speed table. 

Mike and Stan, The P8 would work fantastically, but it is almost $100 more than the Tsunami, but it is still worth considering. 

Alec


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

_TSU-1000, which I am guessing it is for HO._[/b]


it is for HO and most of the time does not even have enough power for good sound level in that scale 
also it will not run the motor on a g scale loco so you will have to put a 1 watt resister on the motor leads 

and it is made for 13.5 volt input so you will have to kill some of the power 

the decoder bachmann puts in there locos is not the same as the HO ones bachmann took there HO one and over sized it a bit without soundtraxx help


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott, I think you set the speed table way down, maybe even "zero" it out, so you draw little, if any current from the motor drivers. (I think you also don't need a 1 watt resistor set up that way, but it's a good idea to be safe if you goof up the speed table). 

I was not super impressed with the Tsunami on G scale voltages, I had to make a voltage reducer to get down under 20 volts (not 13.5), but still experienced erratic overvoltage and overheating signals from the decoder. I was running a very low current loco and found it hard to believe. Probably reducing the voltage further would have worked, but I was running out of space in the very tiny loco I was using, so I used a Zimo decoder, HO sized, but a much better amplifier in it (class D switching amplifier)... The Zimo did not need the voltage reduction either. 

I think it was a Zimo 646... 

Read about it here:* [url]http://www.elmassian.com/trains/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips/aml-accucraft-motive-power/casey-jr*[/url] 

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Alec, 

My pal Rog has replaced his Sierras with Phoenix, so he has one or two left, I think. I bought a couple and installed them in my locos - my RYM Mikado (#15) has a Sierra with a big speaker. It doesn't like high volumes - cuts out when the current to the speaker gets too much, but it comes back when you stop! (If you check out fred2179's videos on Youtube you'll hear the Sierra in #15.) Mine was reprogrammed as an EBT Mike, but the original D&RGW K sound should be fine for a C-19 I would think. 

It needs a 5V power interface, but that works on 10-24V i think. I have one spare.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I forgot to mention something that maybe has been overlooked. 

The AirWire system needs a DCC sound card to control. 

The Phoenix, Tsunami, and Zimo are DCC. 

The Sierra is not. 

I do not believe that the AirWire has the separate "triggers" to activate a sound card that has ONLY triggers for sounds, not DCC commands. 

So, the Sierra will not work with an AirWire, i.e. where you can control the sounds by the AirWire remote. 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

@ Greg, the Airwire does have analog triggers (or at least the ability to interface), so the old Sierra boards will work. I believe it has two--pins 3 and 4. You use CV 61 and 62 to program which function keys turn these on and off.
Update: In checking the manual for the older Airwire board, the aux. DCC functions on that board get run to a separate function decoder such as a TCS FL4 in order to interface with the Sierra. That'd work with the G-2 board as well. I know the combination works, as my dad's got Airwire/Sierra locos on his railroad. I didn't do the installs on them, so I'm not positive how they're wired. I know I saw some FL4 boards on his workbench, though, so I'd guess he was using those to drive it. The TCS FL4 gives you 4 functions, so you can control all four triggerable sounds on the Sierra.


@ Alec, the Tsunami sound cam works by connecting one of the rail inputs to the trigger wire. You can use a magnetic reed switch for this without any trouble. Just connect one end to one of the rail inputs, and the other to the sound trigger wire on the Tsunami. And thanks for the link to the video. That is indeed the one I recall seeing, though fuzzy memory had me thinking it was controlled by Airwire. It is not, it's a "regular" track-powered DCC set-up. 

For programming (according to the G-2 manual), you enter OPS mode programming to program the CVs on the Tsunami. 

Question on the resistor across the motor leads. Would an incandescent light bulb work instead? If so, you could put one of those in the firebox for a realistic glow as speeds increased. I'd be tempted to use two--one that's connected to straight power for an initial glow, then the second one tied to the Tsunami motor output to increase brightness above the base level. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you could do the light instead of the motor, but normally you lower the current draw to minimize heating and load on the decoder. 

I know a light bulb is less than a motor, but the Tsunami can be a pain if there is just a bit of overvoltage. I'd use a flicker board or function instead... 

Thanks for the update Kevin, so the old AirWire had no trigger outputs, the G2 has 2.... that's only horn and whistle, pretty restrictive for all the capability in today's sound cards, but may be enough for some, I know that you have often mentioned that's all you need to control remotely. 

All good info here. 

Greg


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks again! 
Scott, I was wondering what the maximum voltage was.. 
Greg, I will give that a read 
Pete, that sounds fine to me and loud enough for my needs 
Kevin. cools idea for the fire flicker, more wires between the tender though! 

Alec


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the update Kevin, so the old AirWire had no trigger outputs, the G2 has 2.... that's only horn and whistle, pretty restrictive for all the capability in today's sound cards, but may be enough for some, I know that you have often mentioned that's all you need to control remotely. 
Pins 4 and 5 on the old board are the same as pins 1 and 2 (DCC passthrough) on the G-2, so that's probably why they use the FL4 interface with that. At the very least, you can go that route with the G-2 to interface with the non-DCC soundboards and get all 4 functions. I haven't a clue how to tell you to _wire_ pins 3 and 4 on the G-2 to the Sierra board, but they are at least function outputs. All my Sierras are connected to my Revolution receivers. I'll dig around to see if I can come up with a more concrete answer. 

As for the number of functions to be controlled, most non-DCC boards are pretty limited in that regard anyway, most having just bell and whistle. Compared to Dallee, MyLocoSound, etc., the Sierra's actually pretty "loaded" in that regard. (Small wonder why Phoenix and other DCC systems are running roughshod over them.) 

Alec, I think I'm up to 14 wires running between my loco and tender for all I want to control. I might just make the firebox door an RS-232 port at this point.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And the Phoenix has multiple trigger inputs also if I remember correctly. 

14 wires? That's why I moved the socket from the tender to the boiler in my Consolidation. 

Talk to Stan Ames, you can be the tester for his Train Bus.... seriously.... 2 wire control bus... 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep, the phoenix has trigger inputs for using it with non-DCC controllers. Again, very limited in scope when compared to what you can control via the DCC interface. 

I may have to rattle Stan's cage. I keep coming up with new gizmos to put in this loco. Something's gotta give at some point. Hadn't thought of putting things in the boiler, but I've definitely got the room, as it's a big 2" ID PVC pipe. I could put everything on a tray that just slides in from the front. That'd leave 4 wires between the loco and tender--far more manageable. Hmmm.... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought about wires when Aristo decided to move the socket to the tender. I realized I needed more wires in the loco than the tender, even with sound in the tender and power pickup in the tender and a backup light on the tender. 

The added benefit was that the wires carrying heavy current were shorter, thus less loss and less requirement for high current connectors 

But I digress.... whoops 

Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

If you have the extra money go with Phoenix..you will never be sorry! If you have 1 engine that you find you run more the others...buy a Phoenix. Place lesser sound cards into your other engines you run less.

As stated Phoenix is very hard to beat! with the Airwire..I use both and just love the Airwire/Phoenix combo!

I personally run my Airwire more then any other controls I have installed!

Bubba


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Kevin, 14 wires! Does this mean that you want stereo speakers in the firebox, QSI Titan? 

Greg, only 2 wires for everything, very interesting! 

Bubba, I am leaning towards the Tsunami at the moment, I can always swap sound card with a different locomotive if I want. 

Great new year to all, 
Alec


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm likely to play with two speakers, but I'm not planning on using the Titan for this loco. I keep thinking of different things I'd like to try (animation, pulsed smoke, etc.) which require a clean DCC out to multiple function decoders. The Airwire currently is the only system that gives me that. We'll see what evil lurks as I go forward... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

greg if you put the speed table to 0 on a Tsunami it will not notch right .....

and a small light is not enough of a load but if you try turn off the back emf


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

also i frogot if you add a good heat sink the overheating goes away ....... mostly i have had problems with the micro but have heard of it on others .... i now add a chunk of alum to the built in heat sink


----------

